# Istick 100w stealth mode question?.



## stevie g (15/10/15)

Couldn't find an answer Online and the menu doesn't make mention of it.

Is there anyone here that owns an Istick 100w that can confirm stealth mode or not?.


----------



## Andre (15/10/15)

I see your problem. Many vendors show it has stealth mode, but nowhere does it say how to set it - not even in the manual. Only funny answers on the forums.


----------



## BhavZ (15/10/15)

http://support.volcanoecigs.com/hc/...5-eLeaf-iStick-100w-Box-Mod-Kit-Instructions-

Looks like it does not have stealth mode

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coco (15/10/15)

I don't have one since it is too large for my taste. However... all eLeaf devices swap to stealth on/off by holding the fire & down buttons in together. Maybe somebody can try that and report back.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gertvanjoe (15/10/15)

Coco said:


> I don't have one since it is too large for my taste. However... all eLeaf devices swap to stealth on/off by holding the fire & down buttons in together. Maybe somebody can try that and report back.


All except mine maybe got the 20w

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coco (15/10/15)

Seems the black-tape-trick is the only thing that will work... somebody tested...

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/...ing-ecigs/82055-istick-100w-stealth-mode.html

EDIT: A lot of sites list them with "Stealth mode capability", so I really have no idea. Confusing.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (15/10/15)

Coco said:


> I don't have one since it is too large for my taste. However... all eLeaf devices swap to stealth on/off by holding the fire & down buttons in together. Maybe somebody can try that and report back.


Nope, doesn't work on my 50w either


----------



## Coco (15/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Nope, doesn't work on my 50w either



Damnit, so much for my conjecture - in my defence...

1. I stripped the threads on both my 20W's ages ago
2. I gave both my 30W's to my girlfriend
3. Never had the 50W

So I guess I should have said "never eLeaf devices", i.e. 40W+.

EDIT: *New-*er damnit, *NEW*-er.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/10/15)

Coco said:


> Damnit, so much for my conjecture - in my defence...
> 
> 1. I stripped the threads on both my 20W's ages ago
> 2. I gave both my 30W's to my girlfriend
> ...


Hey, it was worth a shot 

So then it looks like black tape it is then


----------



## gertvanjoe (15/10/15)

Coco said:


> Damnit, so much for my conjecture - in my defence...
> 
> 1. I stripped the threads on both my 20W's ages ago
> 2. I gave both my 30W's to my girlfriend
> ...



You sir are totally correct

Reactions: Like 1


----------

